# Keziah // Border Collie - Bernese Mountain Dog Mix (Mutt)



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

Name: Keziah
Age: 22
Sex: Male
Species: Canine (Border Collie/Bernese Mountain Dog Mix)
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 180 lbs.

REFERENCE: https://d.facdn.net/art/thekaskae/1345574200.thekaskae_keziahbadge.jpg

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Predominately black and white (traditional Border Collie style), with amber lining separating the black from the white in the fur.
- Markings: Amber rings at elbows and calfs; white tipped tail with amber ring transitioning to black; black speckled white nose
- Eye color: Amber (Brown)
- Other features: Sometimes wears a camouflage hat.

Behavior and Personality: Keziah is a very social mutt, taking every chance he gets to go out and interact with people. He is currently attending college for a Recording Arts degree. He's not very book smart, but he's very sensible about the world around him and how everything falls together. He keeps his good friends close, and doesn't have many more than that.

Skills: Very social, energetic and personable. Works well with people, and enjoys large crowds.
Weaknesses: Stressful situations, bad finances, and bad grammar. :V

Likes: Pop-punk, technology, drinking/partying, audio engineering
Dislikes: Drugs, fighting, bad work ethic

History: Not much to say; traditional upbringing by two parents. Grew up in a rural community alongside his brother and three sisters.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Nekkid is always in style.
Picture: See top of post.

Goal: Become a producer and start up a recording studio
Profession: Audio Engineering
Personal quote: "Fuck the fuck; let a bitch know."
Theme song: "Weightless" - All Time Low
Birthdate: May 1st
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Barbecue/Home-Style foods 
Favorite drink: Soft: Fanta Hard: Pabst Blue Ribbon
Favorite location: Montana in the summer and fall; Florida in winter and spring
Favorite weather: Autumn weather
Favorite color: Differs with the day

Least liked food: Shredded coconut
Least liked drink: Cranberry juice
Least liked location: Wyoming
Least liked weather: Torrential downpours

Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: A good group of close ones.
Relations: Nothing worth noting
Enemies: None
Significant other: Single
Orientation: Not determined


----------

